# Nifty Tricks utilizing the IG in 5th Edition



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Original Page:
http://www.librarium-online.com/forums/40k-progress-tacticas/164892-dirty-tricks-5th-ed-ig.html

Dirty Tricks: 5th ed IG

Let me first start by stating that this is NOT 5th ed IG tactica. This is a brief discussion on some gaming techniques that I consider to be “dirty tricks”.

Ok, so when I first so the Chaos Space Marine codex I said that duel lashing prince is unfluffy and cheesy, its too bad my guard don't have any dirty tricks. Well with the 5th edition rule book and the 5th edition Guard codex we too can have unfluffy units. If you combine this with the fact the many 40k commanders have little to no knowledge of the guard codex this can make for some interesting situations.

You may ask, “what exactly do you mean by dirty tricks?” An example of dirty trick would be using old codex units and special rules to make offensive attack combination's that may be considered loopholes, beardy, cheesy, over powered, or simply never thought of. 

All these “dirty tricks” are completely legal. Let us start by using the 5th ed IG codex as the parent codex an then use Codex Witch Hunters or Codex Daemon Hunters as allies. Both of these Inquisition codices were put out in the early 4th edition so the blending of 5th ed IG codex makes for some fun and surprising techniques and combination's. I may be wrong on some things so please correct me if I miss interpret a rule.

Ok, here are the recipes for some “dirty tricks”. Please feel free to add and comment to the cook book if you so wish, providing all suggestions are courteous and productive.

Dirty Trick: Enhanced Culexus Animus Speculum attack:

Ingredients:

Codex IG 5th ed (parent codex) & Assassins (either WH or DH) as allied codex

Elite: Pysker Battle Squad w/ chimera upgrade & Elite: Culexus Temple Assassin

Option: For added effect attach the primaris pysker to the pysker battle squad.
Also, any other psykers within 12 inches of the assassin, usually Inquisitor pyskers, will also add to the affect of this attack. Beware though, non-battle squad pyskers can get pricy.

Cooking instructions:

You should use at least one full squad of battle pyskers. Use the full number of the pyskers in the battle squad. This will give you nine pyskers excluding the overseer. It is important to keep the entire battle squad mounted in a chimera or valkyrie or vendetta, though I would prefer the chimera option. This is so to minimize the effects of the Culexus assassins’ soulless special rule.

Beware of:

Physic abomination forces any pysker in six inches to make a moral test or else the unit will fall back. If the unit is mounted in a chimera or another transport or are fearless then this rule will not affect them.

How to counter or minimize the Soulless Special rule:

Keep the squad within 12 inches of Creed and they will be fearless or
Have a Independent Character that is fearless join them or
Keep the Squad 6 inches from a commissar lord so as to benefit from his Aura of Discipline leadership boost, but keep the commissar lord more than 6 inches away from the assassin or
Keep the squad within 12 inches of the regimental standard of the command squad so they can be able to re roll the leadership test if necessary.

Now that the pysker battle squad is within 12 inches of the Culexus assassin you can use the enhanced Animus Speculum attack.

The Animus speculum will be counted as 2 shooting attacks with the strength of a ripper gun and the AP of a melta gun. Also, this is the dirty trick, the number of attacks increases with the # of pyskers within 12 inches. So you will be able to use this attack 11 times with the assassins BS.

Terminators and MEQ’s will not be expecting this. I have play tested this against unsuspecting opponent’s and it blew their frickin' minds to see 5 of their assault marines vaporized by a psychic, brain attack.

Remember, this technique is fragile and not always easy to pull off but it can be very rewarding. This is recommended in tournaments against Chaos Marines or Space Marine players that have no knowledge of the new IG codex. It's a dirty trick after all...

Dirty Trick: Weaken Resolve with enhanced Assassin (Culexsus or Callidus) attacks:

Ingredients:

Codex IG 5th ed (parent codex) & Assassins (either WH or DH) as allied codex

Elite: Pysker Battle Squad w/ chimera upgrade & Elite: Callidus Temple Assassin

Dirty Trick: Enhanced Neural Shredder attack (This is really dirty)

Option: Add 1 to 2 astropaths to each company command squad.

Cooking instructions:

Using the Callidus Assassin's special rule, polymorphine, she can use reserves to come in anywhere on the table. Remember that IG can have 0 to 2 company command squads and can upgrade to have up to two astropaths. With telepathic relay you can be rolling for this assassin to come in on turn two on a 5+. Catch your opponent when his really poweful unit is bunched up together thinking that they are relatively safe. That's just plain dirty.

Now, use your battle psyker squad's weaken resolve physic attack to hit up a unit that is particularly tough. I experimented on a mega armour nob squad. Use the Callidus' Polymorphine to pop up your Callidus assassin near an enemy unit early in the game. Keep her within charge range and make sure that the template will be able to cover as much of the enemy units as possible. Before you attack with her neural shredder make sure your opponent knows that the pysker battle squad has cast weaken resolve on the tough enemy unit. If the perils of the warp test is successful the entire unit's leadership will be taken down to a minimum of 2. This even works on fearless units. The neural shredder will use their weakened leadership in substitute of toughness. Holy crap, you can instant kill an entire squad of tough multi-wound with that template. If any squad makes any of their invulnerable saves, simply charge the Callidus in with her invulnerable save-denying, C'tan phase sword, of course you can always soften them up more with the IG's many powerful ranged attacks before charging her in. Dirty, dirty, dirty... That is what my buddy was shouting when I play tested this technique on his orks.


Dirty Trick: Weaken Resolve with enhanced Inquisitor physic attacks.

Dirty Trick: Chimera spam

Ingredients: A lot of Chimeras.

Cooking instructions:

To use chimeras effectively (or er...use the dirty) we must draw a distinction between 4th edition chimeras and 5th edition. This is not chimera tactica, just ways you may be able to surprise an opponent who has underestimated the humble chimera

1. Cheaper, seriously at bare bones you get a turret-mounted multi-laser, a hull-mounted heavy flamer or heavy bolter, smoke launchers, a decent front armour, its amphibious, and of course you are able to transport 12 models
2. Dedicated transports can now transport other units as soon as they have droped off or finished with their base unit.
3. Mobile command vehicle, you company command squads and platoon squads can give order in their cozy little chimera while the grunts to all the dieing.
4. The transported unit can fire from the hatch. This has so many possibilities and the potential for greatness.

The goals of the chimera:

1. Stationary pill box. 

a. Veteran pill box: If you decide to hunker down with your chimera. You can fire using BS 4 veterans with three grenade launchers a las cannon (or any other combination of 3 special weapons and heavy weapon) a BS 3 mulit-laser and a hull heavy bolter.

b. Battle Pysker pill box: give your battle psykers some added protection so they can use that physic choir and weaken resolve that we have mentioned in the above dirty tricks.

2. Extra protection for order-issuing officers. Stick the company command squad in a chimera, uprade to a camo net and deploy them in cover. Now the officer is protected by other models soaking up wounds, the chimeras front armour, and 3+ cover save.

3. Chimera rush:

a. Hindering infantry advance. Simply take your 5+ chimeras and run them up to a narrow alley and pivot the chimera so that its side faces the oncoming infantry. You can effectively block their entire advance and leave them foot sloggin it for another 2 to 3 turns. So what if it gets wrecked. If it explodes then you have more chimeras to try it with. Remember though, I do not think their is a rule for being able to explode and an already-wrecked vehicle. I could be wrong though.

b. Sneaky heavy flamer. I have play tested a battle with 6 regular chimeras. Those heavy flamers can actually be useful. Many players tend to ignore the chimera after it has unloaded the veterans (which are usually armed to the teeth).

c. Forcing a tank shock. If you take three chimera side by side and force a tank shock on a unit, even a fearless one, and they have no place to run to they will have to attempt death or glory or simply be crushed. This is theoretical I have yet to actually do this in a game. However, I have done a what if simulation with a friends orks. I put the orks in between two buildings and squeezed two chimeras side by side in the alley and tank shocked the trapped orks. The only place they have to go is in front of my tanks or off the board. If they have no power claw then there is no chance for any damage. I am not too sure about this so someone correct me if I have erred.

Creed: The Fearless and Furious

Straken: The Counter Charge and the Furious

Straken or Creed (or both) giving their bonuses to conscripts and/or Grey Knights. This is just wicked.


Accurate Master of the Ordinance or Poor Mans Colossus Siege Mortar contributed by simplebut

Ingredients: Company Command Squad in Chimera and also in cover. Upgrade to a Master of the ordinance and get a mortar. That's all. Its fairly cheap for what it can do and it can be used each turn.

Cooking instructions:

Now that you have company command squad with a mortar and a Master of the Ordinance the rules for Multiple Barrages are in effect. Normally, a MotO would have to roll a direct hit just to roll a 2d6 scatter and if he rolls an arrow then he would have to roll a 3d6 scatter. If he has LOS then he can subtract the scatter distance from his BS. If the mortar is not direct then it is a 2d6 scatter, period. Just wait till the enemy unit in mind is within 48 inches of your mortar. This is plenty of space. Just keep your company command squad in a chimera for added protection plus cover and keep them stationary. Remember veterans have a BS equal to that of space marines.

Remember a master of the ordinance has to remain stationary to use this, so does the mortar, even if they are in the chimera.

If you fire the mortar first, effectively using it as your spotting round, then the artillery bombardment can touch the edges or overlap the small blast marker. Awesomeness and Dirtyness that is supreme. It will not matter how many inches the dice scatter, you simply place the large blast marker anywhere touching the small blast marker. Do you want to make this trick even more dirtier for your opponent? Of course you do...

Now use the officer to issue two orders to it's own unit. If you have a regimental standard you can re roll leadership tests. Order Bring it Down (if it is a vehicle or monstrous creature) and Fire on My Target. Now you can re roll the scatter dice for both the mortar and Artillery Bombardment in addition you can force them to re roll their cover saves. This is essentially a poor man's Colossus Siege Mortar, but it can be fired directly or indirectly with much more accuracy and strength. 

Truly, this is a dirty trick that many unwary Tau commanders will face. Imagine their faces when you tell them that their hoping-in-out-cover battle suits just got hit with an accurate, ordinance barrage that re rolls its scatter dice twice with a marine BS and forces him to re roll his cover saves and eats right through his battle suit's armour and then that he must test for pinning. Dirty and awesome...Try this on one of your opponents. They won't believe you at first. They will ask to see your codex several times. Then they will complain to someone else or the store manager who will eventually have to rightly side with you.

This is essentially what combat controller do in the Air Force. I suppose the master of the ordinance is the 40k equivalent of a modern combat controller.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Note that you can't use two orders on one unit.

Going down those tricks:

Culexus assassin trick I hate. People can and will just shoot the assassin with lasguns and stuff, or charge him, and he has to walk up to the enemy. Note that he can't get into a transport.

The callidus with the psykers is quite cool. I'm not sure what the deal would be on instant death. I'm pretty sure it is theoretically possible to cause ID on guys using a callidus' gun as I think the FAQ says so. However, ID usually uses unmodified toughness, so I'd expect it to use unmodified LD. Dunno. Still quite fun.

Note that there's a somewhat more reliable dirty trick with the psyker battle squad where it... just shoots. It throws a hugely powerful ordnance blast.

There's also a final trick where you get a WH inquisitor to cast weaken resolve on an enemy unit after the psykers lower its LD. That would be effective.

I like the creed/straken thing with furious charge. Actually, I like it more with a rough rider squad or several grouped up infantry squads (with four or five power weapons in the mix) than I like it with grey knights. GKs do benefit quite a lot from the initiative, but they have enough strength really. 21 power wep attacks at strength and initiative 6 are going to go through just about anything.

Creed has a lot more reach for this than Straken. He can give the order to a unit up to 24" away, following which it can potentially fleet and then charge 12". Straken doesn't have to give an order, but he only has an "aura" effect. If a unit charges out of his zone it loses the effect, which makes it all a bit tricky.

I expect to see a lot of Creed by the way. As a commander of troops, nobody else comes anywhere close. 4 orders within 24" is going to very substantially change the performance of your infantry.

I do kind of like your various chimera spam ideas, all of which look interesting. I like how you can have mobile chimeras with a multi-laser and heavy flamer or bunker chimeras with multi-laser and heavy bolter. Lots of units are a lot happier living in a chimera, not least Creed (and possibly his friends the mortar and MOO).

The trick with the mortar and MOO is fascinating. Of all your tricks, that's the one that looks the most like it goes against RAI, but I think you may have the RAW of it. I'm going to model my MOO as a bloke who throws acme bombs, not by calling for them on the phone.


----------



## HIz (Jan 31, 2009)

i thought they nerfed ally taking as of right now... so no grey knights with sm or inducted guard with deamon hunters and all that jazz.


----------



## Ferik (Nov 5, 2008)

Also you may notice in the dex for the troop choices your 50 man squad can be upgraded to have up to 20 weapon platforms (read it carefully and you'll see the wording screw up that allows this)


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

What wording? Since the squads are combined during deployment, a long time after army selection, I'd be surprised if this was the case.


----------



## Ferik (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh sorry, its in the wargear section "you may have heavy weapons team for every 2 guardsmen" (sorry don't own the codex as of yet so don't remember the exact wording but thats the basic jist of it).

This was talked about at my local store when a player pointed it out and everyone agreed that it breaks the dex, even though it was most likely ment to be only a single choice a screw up in wording by GW makes it so (kind of like the whole Venerable Dreadnaught rule to "ask" for the re-roll)


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

how about this, expensive, but might be useful.

Have in one platoon all 5 heavy weapon selections and upgrade all to missile launcher, because then you have the choice between anti-yank or anti-infantry but if your going up against certain armies (orks = H.Bolters, Tank heavy = lascannons ect.) then specialized might be better, anyway the missile launcher option equals 450pts, then combine them into one squad. Place on objective and unleash hell. This might also be useful for a mortar squad if you've got an objectice behind cover place squad on objective and lay down heavy fire on anything infantry in range.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

HIz said:


> i thought they nerfed ally taking as of right now... so no grey knights with sm or inducted guard with deamon hunters and all that jazz.



SM you can't have with SoB or Greyknights (?) but you can certainly take Inducted guard, infact most DH lists I hear of use them.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Taking inducted guard or SMs as a WH or DH is still fully allowed as far as I know.
As for using them as allies in another army, that might be something they added something to, however, I have yet to find anythign solid on that.

Also, here's the quote from the troop choice options in the new codex I think you are referring to:

_Replace two guardsmen with a Heavy Weapons Team armed with one of the following:
Mortar ................................ X points
Autocannon or Heavy Bolter.... X points
Missile Launcher ................... X points
Lascannon .......................... X points_

Ofcourse the idea is that you can do this only once. Though it doesn't expressly say so, it does not intrinsicly imply you can do this multiple times either. Also all the other entries for upgrades say you can give one guardsman something, inferring that you may only replace two guardsmen with 1 heavy weapons team.


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Someguy said:


> Note that you can't use two orders on one unit.
> 
> Going down those tricks:
> 
> ...



http://www.games-workshop.com/MEDIA...153_Daemonhunters_FAQ_2004-08_5th_Edition.pdf

The Neural Shredder can indeed cause instant death, assuming the enemies LD is reduced to 4 or less so as to fit ID rulings. Note that for the Neural Shredder, the targeted models replace their Toughness with their Ld during the attack.

And yes, the MoO and the Mortar do seem to go against RAI and follows RAW very well, but you could always argue that the Mortar round is being used as a 'tracer' round so that the MoO can better direct his attack. Until a FAQ is written, I think this will be the premier tactic of tournament-bound IG players.

New Dirty Tricks:

Welcoming Party

Ingredients: Daemonhunters or Witch Hunters Inquisitor w/ 2 Mystics, any ammount of Gun Servitors, Psycannon (DH only) + squadron of Eradicator Leman Russes w/ Plasma Sponsoons.

Cooking Instructions: As soon as a unit (including a drop pod unit) deep strikes into play, use the Mystics ability to target a deepstriker 4d6 inches away.

This is a fun and nasty trick I came across last night. Using the Mystics ability to target a deep striking unit within 4d6", you are allowed to take a free shot at them. Not to bad eh? It gets better (worse for opponent)...

Taking a second Mystic allows you to nominate any unit within 12" to take the free shot. Enter the squadron of Eradicator Russes w/ Plasma Sponsoons. With the nomination, they are allowed to take the free shots at the unit. Be prepared for your opponent to declare Cheesedom on you the moment he learns what you are doing. However, it is completely legal. For added effect, you can give one of the tanks Knight Commander Pask for a volley of BS 4 shots at the offending unit.


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

You know, its interesting that all these 'dirty tricks' involve using inquisitorial allies (3rd edition codex, remember). I wonder when the equivalent to the over-inflated orc bike nobs and duel lash prince will appear from within the codex units only (if they will at all). If the never do, that would encourage the idea that this 5th edition codex is somewhat balanced (or it just sucks :grin.

Just a question about the Culexus assassin setup: the psyker battle squads say the entire unit is treated as a single psyker for the purpose of using powers. Would that effect the Culexus' ability? Secondly, can the Culexus gain his bonus for units within a transport? Just curious.


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

CamTheApostle said:


> You know, its interesting that all these 'dirty tricks' involve using inquisitorial allies (3rd edition codex, remember). I wonder when the equivalent to the over-inflated orc bike nobs and duel lash prince will appear from within the codex units only (if they will at all). If the never do, that would encourage the idea that this 5th edition codex is somewhat balanced (or it just sucks :grin.
> 
> Just a question about the Culexus assassin setup: the psyker battle squads say the entire unit is treated as a single psyker for the purpose of using powers. Would that effect the Culexus' ability? Secondly, can the Culexus gain his bonus for units within a transport? Just curious.


Not all of these require Inquisitorial Allies, just a couple of them that I rather enjoy. Some of the nastiest tricks are from pure IG. One being the poor mans Collosus Siege Mortar / Acurate Master of Ordinance.

For your first question, they cast all together as one yes, but they count as 9 seperate psykers, which is all that matters for the Culexus' abilities. Secondly, there is no written stipulation that you may not use his ability off psykers in transports, it just says any psykers within 12" RAW. And no change in the FAQ so far.


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

All very well done +rep


----------



## HIz (Jan 31, 2009)

ok so we just agreeded that you cant take a new guard dex list and use demonhunters as allies right? why are people still making up "dirty" tricks with them


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

For the same reason you can take WH allies in an SM army list, you can take inquisitorial allies in a IG list, as the relevant rules are all within the older codices and no rule to the contrary is found in the modern codices.


----------



## Llamafish (Mar 3, 2009)

DH inquistor with 2 mystic can get to nominate a free shots at deepstriking (drop pod too !)

so storm troopers with there hell guns will be about to toast every unit that lands next to them, so get lots of artillery as bait, two dh inquistors with at least 2 mystics, two storm troopers, so every unit that lands in the "nice big clear area!" will get at least 20 str3 ap3 shoots at them, but i want to know as my unit hasnt moved would that be a rapid fire allowed? So could be 40 shoots at every 10man squad daring to come in from deepstrike... DIE Smurfs!!!

most tricks dont work more than once, but so use them to teach ppl to charge there tactics or die!!!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> Taking inducted guard or SMs as a WH or DH is still fully allowed as far as I know.
> As for using them as allies in another army, that might be something they added something to, however, I have yet to find anythign solid on that.
> 
> Also, here's the quote from the troop choice options in the new codex I think you are referring to:
> ...


You're missing the part at the top where it states 0-5 Heavy Weapon Teams, aren't you?

Also, for the Matter of The Psykers/Culexus, you count as Off the Board for all respects while in a transport. How can you be off the Board AND be within 12" of the Culexus at the Same time? However, if out of the Transport, they can use that tactic.

Combine that with Daemon Hunters Inquisitor with Two Psykers at nearby Teleporting Terminators/Sternguard/Obliterators/Battlesuited Tau, Slap Bang whump, goodbye.



> so storm troopers with there hell guns will be about to toast every unit that lands next to them, so get lots of artillery as bait, two dh inquistors with at least 2 mystics, two storm troopers, so every unit that lands in the "nice big clear area!" will get at least 20 str3 ap3 shoots at them, but i want to know as my unit hasnt moved would that be a rapid fire allowed? So could be 40 shoots at every 10man squad daring to come in from deepstrike... DIE Smurfs!!!


If the unit is within 12", then you can Double Tap, regardless of having moved. If they are between 12" and 24", then you can only fire once, and only if you haven't moved.

And I think any Marine Player seeing Storm Troopers near to artillery won't be as thick as pig shit, and will deploy them either where they can't be seen by the Storm Troopers (as in, towards the side, Artillery is only Armour 10 on the sides, after all), or will drop in Terminators, in which case, a Full Platoon would be better. Hell, a Full Platoon would be better in any case. More Heavy Weapons, and More shots = More Dead Marines.

Str3 AP3 only works out as killing Marines only slightly better than Bolter do, and fare infinately worse against Armour 5+/6+, or 2+, unless of course the Target is Toughness 1.

Nice ideas, but some of them encroach on too many special rules. I've not got the time to go through them all, and some look nice.

For example, the Grey Knights + Creed - Goodbye Noise Marines - 5 Grey Knights + Justicar = 16 Str 7 Attacks at Initiative 6. Hell, that's even Daemon Prince/Greater Daemon/Carnifex Killing material. Bloody hell, and not a Power Fist in sight.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

With the best will in the world Vaz, you seem to have your wires crossed a bit here.


Vaz said:


> You're missing the part at the top where it states 0-5 Heavy Weapon Teams, aren't you?


That's not what he's talking about. For a start, it says 0-5 heavy weapons *squads*. Squads and teams; different. The actual (clearly wrong) idea was that since it says you can form 2 guys into a heavy weapons team, you could form every 2 guys into a heavy weapons team and end up with an infantry squad of 5 teams and a platoon of 25 heavy weps even before you started taking heavy weapons teams.

However I don't accept that this is what it means. You only get to do it once with 2 guys. Otherwise, any time a codex says something like "one terminator can be given a cyclone missile launcher", you can do that multiple times and end up with 5 cyclone termies in a squad. I tend to assume that this is not the case and when they say one, or two, they mean one or two.



Vaz said:


> Also, for the Matter of The Psykers/Culexus, you count as Off the Board for all respects while in a transport. How can you be off the Board AND be within 12" of the Culexus at the Same time? However, if out of the Transport, they can use that tactic.


That is no-longer the case. It comes from a 4th ed clarification. Models in transports are counted as on the board. They are able to capture objectives, cast powers like fortune where LoS is not required and so on. They would count for the culexus.



Vaz said:


> Combine that with Daemon Hunters Inquisitor with Two Psykers at nearby Teleporting Terminators/Sternguard/Obliterators/Battlesuited Tau, Slap Bang whump, goodbye.


I assume for psykers you mean mystics, as did the earlier poster. Interestingly, mystics are not themselves psykers...



Vaz said:


> If the unit is within 12", then you can Double Tap, regardless of having moved. If they are between 12" and 24", then you can only fire once, and only if you haven't moved.


Units firing as a result of inquisitorial mystics count as stationary. You can be carrying a lascannon and you can have run in your previous turn, you still fire if an inquisitor tells you to - as many times as he tells you to.



Vaz said:


> And I think any Marine Player seeing Storm Troopers near to artillery won't be as thick as pig shit, and will deploy them either where they can't be seen by the Storm Troopers (as in, towards the side, Artillery is only Armour 10 on the sides, after all), or will drop in Terminators, in which case, a Full Platoon would be better. Hell, a Full Platoon would be better in any case. More Heavy Weapons, and More shots = More Dead Marines.
> 
> Str3 AP3 only works out as killing Marines only slightly better than Bolter do, and fare infinately worse against Armour 5+/6+, or 2+, unless of course the Target is Toughness 1.


I agree with you here. I do quite like the idea of an inquisitor and friends to defend an IG back line, but not the storm troopers. A simpler option is to have the trio standing behind a standard leman russ or maybe punisher/demolisher (or squadron of same), ideally armed with plasma sponsons. Only a limited number of deep striking units will survive being shot by 3 demolishers at point blank range before they get to run and spread out. 32 points well spent. Alternatively, 5 formed up infantry squads and all their special and heavy weps should make an impact.



Vaz said:


> Nice ideas, but some of them encroach on too many special rules. I've not got the time to go through them all, and some look nice.
> 
> For example, the Grey Knights + Creed - Goodbye Noise Marines - 5 Grey Knights + Justicar = 16 Str 7 Attacks at Initiative 6. Hell, that's even Daemon Prince/Greater Daemon/Carnifex Killing material. Bloody hell, and not a Power Fist in sight.


The rules throughout this thread are a bit sketchy. I don't think there's much that needs official GW confirmation so far but there are various things which a few people are unclear on.

charging GKs backed up by Creed would be initiative 5, the same as the noise marines unless you had the incence thing to give the enemy -1. The difference between str 6 and 7 isn't really all that major though as you already wound MEQs on a 2+ and don't instant kill anything new. Nice against dreads. You're fearless already. I actually think it's better to dish a few power weapons out to your infantry squads, spend your points on guns, and occasionally order some of your guys to charge things.

I actually think that most of these tricks are less effective than putting a hundred guys on the table backed up by good officers, heavy armour and a couple of dozen heavy weps.


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

I agree with everything Someguy has said, especially the part where you can do just as well with just run of the mill guardsmen with good officers and heavy armour, but these are tricks that (in my view) you can use for fun. They are in no way game breakers in any way. Afterall, this is a game about having fun and what not. This is not to say that people wont use these plans as game breakers, because you have to keep in mind that for some winning is everything.

Myself, I am just here for the love of the game. If I win a few games in the process, well whooptie doo. If I lose a few, well thats just how it is. You play the game, you are bound to get burned eventually.

More to come soon.

-Trevor D.


----------



## krootman (Jun 19, 2008)

I must say major props for the mortar and master
Of the ordance idea it's quite brilant.


----------



## pinoy (May 3, 2009)

*No credit given*

http://www.librarium-online.com/forums/40k-progress-tacticas/164892-dirty-tricks-5th-ed-ig.html

I had started this WIP tactica in Librarium Online.

No mention was given to myself or Librarium Online or any of the other members of the website.

It is common courtesy to state were you have received the tactica from. Copying and pasting from another website without giving due respect erks me a bit.

Please use appropriate references in the future.

Thanks...


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

I've edited the original post and added your references Pinoy. Nice post, by the way.

Clearly, this kind of thing is not cool. You end up looking like a dick - contrary to the guidelines for posting in the tactics forum.


----------



## pinoy (May 3, 2009)

Thank you for doing that some guy. I really appreciate it.

Also, let me say that I am impressed with the replies so far. Please keep the ideas flowing for this WIP tactica. It is a group effort.

I will keep updating the tactica. If I find something good I will put it the tactica with due credit.

Also, as for using Codex IG 5th ed as a parent list with Codex DH or WH, I thought this was completely legal, even for grand tournaments. I may be wrong. Someone tell me if I am...

Also, I just added this new "Dirty Trick". Though it may have already been though of just not elaborated on.

*Dirty Trick: Weaken Resolve with Divine Pronouncement on non-fearless units*

This will force a fall back on any non-fearless units.

Codex IG 5th ed (parent codex) & Codex Witch Hunters as allied codex

Ingredients: Elite: Pyker Battle Squad & HQ/Elite Inquisitor with Divine Pronouncement

Instructions: Use the battle pyskers Weaken Resolve on an expensive, non-fearless unit like terminators. If the pysker battle sqaud's Perils of the Warp test is passed then use the inquisitor's Divine Pronouncement. If this Perils of the Warp test is passed then the Inquistor's unit should target a unit that is within 18 inches and not in close combat.

Let us say you use this with an Ld 10 inquisitor lord on some Ld 9 terminators. Weaken Resolve the terminators with a unit of 9 pykers (some may die but it can still work) to get their leadership down by the number of pyskers (to a minimum of 2). Now use divine pronouncement. The targeted unit will have to roll Insane Heroism (snake eyes) or a 1 out of 36 chance to not fall back.

This rule is very tricky and elusive. If you want check this out further go to page 14 of Codex Witch Hunters. 

Tell me what you think.


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

pinoy said:


> http://www.librarium-online.com/forums/40k-progress-tacticas/164892-dirty-tricks-5th-ed-ig.html
> 
> I had started this WIP tactica in Librarium Online.
> 
> ...


I appologize for that. I posted this entire deal from work and was interupted before finishing up on where it came from. I did not intend to cause any bad blood, just got caught up in making money to afford this expensive hobby and this slipped my mind. Again, I appologize, and hope there is no bad blood between us. And thanks Someguy for fixing that, I had completely forgotten to go back and fix it.

Special Message of the day: Re-read your posts after getting interupted at work and having to come back, you never know what you may have forgotten to add originaly.


----------

